# Kaiju Shakedown: Godzillathon!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

If any giant monster fans are in the Bay area, here's some cool news that may be of interest:

_VIZ Cinema invites Bay Area monster fans to a 5-day Kaiju Shakedown: Godzillathon!, running Saturday, May 8th thru Thursday, May 13th. Featured will be rare screenings of the Big G's 4 most-loved films including Godzilla vs. Hedora (1971), Godzilla vs. Gigan (1972), Godzilla vs. Megalon (1973), and Godzilla vs. Mechagodzilla (1974). _

Details and screening times at http://www.newpeopleworld.com/films/films-5-2010/

http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/37...res-a-tokyoscope-godzillathon-coming-bay-area

Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe if they were showing Godzilla, Godzilla vs The Thing, Ghidrah, the 3-headed
Monster, and Monster Zero I might consider it.


----------

